# [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K



## Rodny (23. Mai 2012)

*[Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Hallo,

ich will von minem AM3 System wieder auf Intel umsteigen. Die Anforderung ist 60% AlltagsPC (Office + Indernet + Audio schneiden) und zu 40% spielen. Die CPU soll ein i5-3570K werden, auch wegen der internen Grafik. Der CPU Kühler wird ein Matterhorn. 

Im Modus "AlltagsPC" läuft die interne GraKa. Zum zocken kommt eine (wahrscheinlich) HD7870 und ich boote von einer anderen HD. Insgesamt brauche ich z. Zt. für alles 6 SATA Anschlüsse.

Als MBs hatte ich mir das ASRock Z77 Extreme6 oder das ASUS P8Z77-V ausgesucht. Ein Bekannter meinte aber das aufgrund der Temperturlimitierung der 22nm CPUs diese MBs keine Sinn machen, sondern nur mehr Strom verbrauchen und ich genauso gut auch ein µATX MB nehmen könnte.

Was ist Eure Meinung dazu? Zu welchem MB würdet Ihr mir raten?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten


----------



## skyscraper (23. Mai 2012)

Asrock Z77 Pro 3

Meine Idee


----------



## FreezerX (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Ein ASRock Z77 Pro3 reicht für alles locker aus.


----------



## Rodny (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

@ skyscraper - danke für den Ratschlag. Darf ich beischeiden nachfragen warum dieses MB?


----------



## FreezerX (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Leistungstechnisch sind alle Z77 Mainboards gleich und Übertaktung bis 4,5GHz ist auch mit nahezu jedem Board möglich.
Das Z77 Pro3 bietet dazu genug Ausstattung. Nur wer mehr Ausstattung braucht (z.B. SLI-Fähigkeit), benötigt ein teureres Mainboard.


----------



## skyscraper (23. Mai 2012)

Es hat, wie freezerX schon andeutete, eine gute Ausstattung und ein hervorragendes Preisleistungs-Verhältnis. 

Ich habe auch ein Asrock-Brett mit 7er Chipsatz und bin zufrieden.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

ich würde eher ein mittelding kaufen.
asrock z77 extreme 4.
hat ne sehr gute ausstattung.
es muss ja nicht immer gleich das billigste oder teuerste sein


----------



## Rodny (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Besten Dank bis dahin.


----------



## skyscraper (23. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde eher ein mittelding kaufen.
> asrock z77 extreme 4.
> hat ne sehr gute ausstattung.
> es muss ja nicht immer gleich das billigste oder teuerste sein



Was hat er von dem mehr?

Willst du mal CF/SLI nutzen?

Welches Format bevorzugst du?

Geh mal auf Geizhals unter Mainboards, wähle, welche Austattung du willst, und suche nach dem Preis sortiert.


----------



## Rodny (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Kein CF/SLI. Format ist nicht wirklich wichtig da das Case groß ist.


----------



## skyscraper (23. Mai 2012)

Wie viele SATAs? 
Wie viele USBs?
Wie viele PCIs für Soundkarten etc?
Wie viele Lüfter sollen mit dem Board geregelt werden?

...

Ach, guck einfach selbst auf Geizhals.de


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Wie hoch ist dein Budget?


----------



## Rodny (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Wenn es das MB hergibt würde ich 150€ anlegen.


----------



## der_knoben (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Welche Anschlüsse brauchst du denn?


----------



## Rodny (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Mindestens:

1xPCI
6xSATA


----------



## coroc (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Das sollte auch ein AsRock Z77 Pr03 hat 6 mal Sata, (2x intern und dann noch 4vom Zusatzchip)


----------



## Rodny (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Von Asrock habe ich bisher noch nie etwas gutes gehört. Bislang hat dieser Hersteller bei mir den Touch eines "Billigheimers". Als ich auf der Suche nach einem FM1 MB für meinen HTPC war bin ich zwei Asrock User getroffen welche alles andere als zufrieden waren. Aus diesem Grund würde ich eher Gigabyte oder Asus nehmen, zumal der Support beider Hersteller entweder hier bei PCGH oder in anderen Foren vertreten ist.


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/559-asrock-mainboards-der-neue-standard.html

Sieh dir das mal an.

Ich habe selber ein AsRock und bin zufrieden. Super Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis!


----------



## Rodny (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Vielen Dank für den Link, doch so richtig viele Infos zu dem Thema finde ich dort nicht.

Ja, die MBs von Asrock sehen gut aus, keine Frage und die Ausstattungsmerkmale sind beeindruckend. Allerdings habe ich bei Asrock "Berührungsängste". Das Gefühl das Asrock günstiger ist als Gigabyte und/oder Asus (klar auch MSI) und dies über Einsparungen bei der Qualität erreicht lässt mich nicht los.


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Früher war AsRock eine wahre Billig-Marke, ohne viel Qualität.

Aber spätestens seit den 6er oder 7er-Chipsätzen von Intel sind sie gleichauf.


----------



## Rodny (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Kannst Du mir vielleicht ein paar Links zu Z77er Tests mit Asrock MBs posten?


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Testbericht/Review
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Review | TurnGeek
ocaholic - Review: ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 mit Ivy Bridge - Mainboards - Reviews
ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional - AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

...erledigt. 

Oder hier gucken: [Sammelthread] ASRock Z77 Pro3 / Pro4(-M) / Extreme4(-M) / Extreme6 / Extreme9

Desweiteren:



ich111 schrieb:


> Das war vor vielen Jahren, als Asrock noch die  Billig-Firma von Asus war, aber seit mehreren Jahren bauen die top  Boards.


 
Aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/219490-gaming-pc-550-a.html#post4249049


----------



## Rodny (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Danke für die Links. 

Die beiden Berichten lesen sich eigentlich ganz gut. Ich habe als ich den Teil mit der Leistungsaufnahme gelesen habe gleich mit Messgerät geholt und mal mit meinem aktuellen AMD Alltagsrechner verglichen. Klar, diese beiden Systeme sind sehr unterschiedlich und der AMD ist leistungstechnisch nicht mit einem 1155er System vergleichbar. 

Was mir aber bei den beiden Asrockberichten aufgefallen ist das dieses MB mit einer 95W CPU (2500k) weniger Strom verbrauchen soll als mit einer 77W CPU (3570). An anderen verbauten Komponenten kann es nicht liegen, denn die sollen angeblich beim Test mit der 2500k sogar noch mehr gewesen sein. Aber das ist eigentlich auch nicht sooo wichtig.

Ich werde noch mal darüber nach denken und ich kann mir vorstellen eventuell doch mal Asrock auszuprobieren. Falls es für mein Gefühl ganz und gar nicht geht kann ich das MB ja in den ersten zwei Wochen zurück schicken.


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*



Rodny schrieb:


> Falls es für mein Gefühl ganz und gar nicht geht kann ich das MB ja in den ersten zwei Wochen zurück schicken.


 
Genau.


----------



## csms (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

HI
Ich hatte über viele Jahre nur Asus.Hin und wieder Proleme.Mit meinem letzten,extreme Probleme.Dann hab ich Asrock gekauft und bis jetzt nicht ein Ausfall.Ich habe das Z 77 Pro4 und bin sehr zufrieden.6 mal USB 2.0 und 2 mal USB 3.0 hinten,waren für mich die Kaufentscheidung.
MfG csms


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

csms schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> Ich hatte über viele Jahre nur Asus.Hin und wieder Proleme.Mit meinem letzten,extreme Probleme.Dann hab ich Asrock gekauft und bis jetzt nicht ein Ausfall.Ich habe das Z 77 Pro4 und bin sehr zufrieden.6 mal USB 2.0 und 2 mal USB 3.0 hinten,waren für mich die Kaufentscheidung.
> MfG csms



Bingo. Danke für das Statement.


----------



## Rodny (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Gestern konnte ich in einem Forum ein Extreme6 gebraucht bekommen. Da bin ich mal seeehr gespannt. Es ist mein erstes Asrock MB.


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Seit zwei Tagen nun versuche ich das ASrock zum laufen zu  bringen. Nach dem Einschalten laufen die Lüfter los, die HD fängt an zu drehen und mehr passiert nicht. Die Debug Anzeige ist 00 und der MB Pipser ist still. CMOS habe ich gelöscht und es mit nur einem RAM Riegel versucht sowie das NT getauscht. Das Ergebnis bleibt immer gleich. Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch eine Idee was es sein könnte?


----------



## csms (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

HI
Mein erster Gedanke:gebraucht gekauft-defekt??Was hast Du denn gelöhnt?Welche CPU ist drauf?Bios Update gemacht?Haste noch ne andere CPU zum testen?
Wenn es garnicht funzt:Geld zurück.
Melde mich später nochmal.Muss mit Frau in den Garten.
MfG


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Hallo,

das Extreme6 hat 140€inkl. gekostet. Der Verkäufer hat 66 pos. Bewertungen. Die CPU ist eine neue 3570K. Ein BIOS Update kann ich nicht machen, denn außer das die Lüfter und die HD läuft passiert nichts. Der Buzzer bleibt stumm. Außerdem hat der VK in seinem Thread auch eine 3570K versteigert. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus das es nicht das BIOS sein kann.

Heute Morgen habe ich ihn angeschrieben, aber bis jetzt hat es nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Hast du eine andere CPU zur Hand?
Andere Grafikkarte? Andere RAMs?


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Nein, eine andere Intel CPU habe ich nicht.

Als GraKa hatte ich auch mal eine HD5570 drin, aber das hat nichts verändert. Das MB fängt gar nicht an die Komponenten zu testen. Die Debug Anzeige bleibt auf 00 und verändert sich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Wenn sie auf 00 bleibt ist das nichts Gutes. Scheint dann wohl doch am Board zu liegen.
War das Board gut verpackt gewesen?


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Ja, es kam in der OVP und es gab kein offensichtlichen Beschädigungen.

Das "falsche" BIOS würde alles erklären, aber der gleichzeitige Verkauf einer 3570K lässt das unwahrscheinlich erscheinen. Ich hoffe der VK meldet sich bald.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Wie sieht das mit der Bios Safe Funktion aus? Geht das?


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Wie mache ich die "Bios Safe Funktion"? Einen CMOS clear habe ich (ohne Erfolg) gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Du musst das Bios auf einen Stick packen und den PC starten. Sofern das Board noch geht wird es automatisch den Stick auslesen und das Bios neu flashen. Auch ohne dass der Monitor an geht.
Allerdings habe ich das noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Das werde ich heute Abend mal testen und mich dann hier wieder melden.


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

So wie ich es auf der Website von ASrock verstehe muss ich das von BIOS aus machen, doch dahin komme ich nicht. Der Bildschrim bleibt schwarz. Das habe ich auf dem HDMI und VGA Ausgang versucht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Wichtig ist dass der Stick in FAT16 oder FAT32 formatiert ist und dass die Bios Datei als einzige Datei auf dem Stick vorhanden ist.
Frag mich aber nicht ob das geht. Laut Asrock geht es wenn das Bios update gescheitert ist und der Rechner nicht mehr startet.
Vielleicht ist es bei dir so gewesen. Bzw. der Vorbesitzer wollte das Bios noch updaten und das ging schief und er hat es deswegen verkauft.


----------



## skyscraper (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Klingt nach MoBo-Defekt. Sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Gerade habe ich das mit dem Stick versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg. ich bekomme kein Bild bzw. ins BIOS und der Stick wird nicht angesprochen.


----------



## skyscraper (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Frage nochmal den Verkäufer, wie es damals gelaufen ist.

Ansonsten: Bist du beim Einbau mit einem Schraubenzieher quer übers MoBo gerutscht? Oder alles mit deinen Fingern angedatscht? Oder hast du dich nicht entladen, bevor es los ging?


----------



## sfc (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Ich habe bei meinem Asrock Z77 Pro 4 gestern die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Beschriftung für Reset- und Power-Kopf vertauscht also falsch auf die Platine aufgedruckt sind. Das wollte auch nicht starten, bis ich dann auf den Resetknopf gedrückt habe. Reseten ging dann mit dem Powerbutton^^ Musste ich hinterher dann umstecken. Ist das eventuell bei dir auch der Fall?


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Das starten geht. Dann drehen die Lüfter, die HD läuft und die Debug anzeige zeigt 00 ..... und das ist alles. Mehr passiert nicht. Getauscht habe die RAM, NT, HD und auch mal ne GraKa eingebaut. Weder aus dem HDMI noch aus dem VGA kommt ein Bild. Der Buzzer ist still.


----------



## sfc (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Was hast du für nen Kühler drauf? Eventuelll ist der zu fest angeschraubt und der Anpressdruck zu hoch. Oder die Backplate brückt dir irgendwelche Kontakte. Hatte ich auch mal und musste Abstandshalter verbauen.


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Der Kühler ist ein Alpenföhn Matterhorn mit Abstandshaltern und Backplate aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Rodny (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Nach einigen Versuchen und Recherche im Netz habe ich den Fehler gefunden. Es sind Pins des CPU Sockels verbogen. Leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr zweifelsfrei beweisen das das MB so gekommen ist, bzw. ich bin mir nach den unzähligen Versuchen auch nicht mehr sicher ob ich es selbst war. Allerdings trat das Problem ja schon beim ersten Versuch auf, aber ich will das Thema nun beenden.

Ich werde das MB demnächst in die Bucht einstellen und hoffen das ich noch einen guten Preis bekomme.

Vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Versuch mal die Pins wieder gerade zu biegen oder frag mal einen Uhrmacher. Der hat sehr feines Werkzeug und auch das nötige Fachwissen um sowas wieder hinzubiegen. Bevor ich das Board wegwerfe würde ich das auf jeden Fall testen.
Und danach kannst du es z.B. versuchen umzutauschen. Du hast doch auch die Rechnung bekommen oder?

Also Pins gerade biegen lassen -- wenn du das nicht selbst hinbekommst von einem Uhrmacher machen lassen und danach einschicken und umtauschen. Vielleicht klappt es.

Tut mir natürlich Leid dass das Board defekt ist.


Nachtrag:
War die Schutzkappe auf dem Sockel als du das Board bekommen hast?
Also musstest du die Kappe abnehmen bevor du die CPU einbauen konntest oder war da nichts?
Wenn die Kappe fehlte war das fahrlässig vom Verkäufer.


----------



## Rodny (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Danke für dein Mitgefühl.

Die Kappe war drauf, aber ich habe nicht genau hingeschaut als ich angefangen habe.

Die Rechnung soll ich heute bekommen. Meinst Du ich bekomme so ein MB umgetauscht?

Das mit dem Uhrmacher ist eine prima Idee. Da gehe ich heute Nachmittag vorbei.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Verbogenen Pins gilt als mechanische Beschädigung und genau das ist von der Garantie ausgeschlossen.

Aber ich habe selber schon zwei Boards mit verbogenen Pins beim Uhrmacher richten lassen.
Der hat sich so gefreut mal was anderes wie seinen normalen job zu machen das der noch nicht einmal was dafür haben wollte


----------



## Rodny (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Hast Du dann die MBs weiter verwendet oder als RMA versucht zu tauschen?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

weiterverwendet 

Die RMA habe ich mir dann direkt gespart da ich das Ergebniss kenne.

Wird abgelehnt wegen mechanische Beschädigung das ist sicher 
Ich arbeite in einem PC Shop und bin da mitunter für die RMAs verantwortlich und habe so meine Erfahrungen sammeln müssen.

Verbogene Pins, Kratzer auf dem Board, abgebrochene Sachen usw werden sofort abgelehnt


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Wenn die Pins wieder gerade sind sollte die CPU auch funktionieren.
Das würde ich einfach mal ausprobieren. Mehr als versuchen geht nicht.

Ich hätte aber getippt dass der Uhrmacher das so hin bekommt dass du es nicht mehr sehen kannst.
Oder schauen die RMA Leute mit der Lupe hin?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Nööp das nicht ...

Aber selbst wenn der Uhrmacher die Pins wieder aufrichtet so das das Board wieder funzt sieht man denoch im sockel unregelmässigkeiten die man mit dem bloßen Auge erkennen kann.
So ein gleichmässiges Bild wie ein sockel im Orginalzustand hat bekommt man nicht mehr hin ....war zumindest bei beiden Boards bei mir so die ich habe so richten lassen


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

War der Uhrmachen schon Rentner und hatte einen Tatterfinger? 

Ich habe aber auch schon verbogene Pins gesehen als das Board bei mir ankam bzw. ausgepackt wurde.


----------



## Rodny (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Ich denke auch das ich es vielleicht vorher mal ausprobiere ob es funzt.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Probiere es aus. Bring es zum Uhrmacher und frage ihn nett ob er dir helfen kann. 
Danach testest du das Board erneut. Vielleicht läuft es dann.


----------



## Rodny (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Ich habe es geschafft und bin so mal zwischen durch zum Uhrmacher. Der Meister meinte er will es versuchen. Morgen früh kann ich es abholen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Du Armer, du konntest wohl wirklich nichts dafür. Ist echt schade, so ein defektes Mainboard zu bekommen. Ich habe das P67 Extreme 6 und ich habe es mir selbst versaut mit FM. Dabei ist etwas in den Sockel gekommen, sodass ich es rausbekommen musste. Da es nicht ganz funktionierte, war meine CPU kaputt, mein Mainboard ist vermutlich jetzt auch defekt. Verbogene Pins und FM . Ich muss mir einen Celeron und neuen Arbeitsspeicher zulegen.
Vielleicht funktioniert es dann bei uns beiden wieder. Ich weiß in etwa wie es dir geht. Ich drück dir die Daumen.  Wenn es nicht zu viele Pins waren, könnte es wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Rodny (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Vielen Dank für dein Mitgefühl.

Ja, irgendwo tut es sehr weh. Nachher kann ich das MB vom Uhrmacher holen und vielleicht ......gibt es heute noch einen Grund zum feiern


----------



## Anpollo (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Hallo,

wäre natürlich super, wenn es dann wieder klappen würde..kenne es selber, da freut man sich über ein neues Board, und macht irgendetwas ohne Absicht kaputt ;/ Habe auch schoneinmal ein Board bei einem Uhrmacher richten lassen, danach lief es kugelrund..
Hoffe, so wird es auch bei dir sien..
mfg


----------



## Rodny (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Vorhin war ich beim Uhrmacher und er war noch nicht fertig. Nun muss ich mich in Geduld üben und morgen wieder hin gehen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Viel Glück 
Vielleicht versuche ich es auch einmal, mein Mainboard zum Uhrmacher zu bringen.


----------



## Rodny (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Morgen werde ich seeehr aufgeregt sein... und ich hoffe sooo das es gut ausgeht.

Falls es aber nicht funzt kommt ein Pro4 ins Case.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*



Rodny schrieb:


> Vorhin war ich beim Uhrmacher und er war noch nicht fertig. Nun muss ich mich in Geduld üben und morgen wieder hin gehen.


 
Lass ihn das in Ruhe machen. Lieber einen Tag länger warten. Vielleicht kriegt er das so hin dass es wieder läuft.


----------



## csms (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

HI
Drücke alle 10 Daumen!!Hast aber auch Pech..
Lass von Dir hören.
MfG csms


----------



## Rodny (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Vielen Dank

Ich melde mich sobald sich etwas in der Sache bewegt.


----------



## Rodny (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin nun durch und das MB funzt (leider,leider) nicht. Wenn ich mir den Sockel mit einer starken Lupe anschaue sehe ich die Pins welche (höchstwahrscheinlich) keinen Kontakt haben. Allerdings habe ich nicht mehr den Willen mich jetzt in zahlreichen Versuche zu probieren. Das MB kommt als defekt in die Bucht und ich bestelle mir ein Pro4.

Vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme an meinem Problem


----------



## csms (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

HI
Schade.Aber aus Schaden wird man schlau.Hast Du keinen PC Laden in der Nähe?Wenn ja,würde ich dort kaufen und die CPU gleich einbauen lassen.Probelauf.Sicher ist sicher.Bei meinem Laden machen die sowas umsonst oder für wenig Taler.Das Z 77 PRO 4 ist wirklich Klasse.Habs selber.
MfG csms


----------



## Rodny (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Einen "guten" Laden gibt es hier nicht in der Gegend und gerade bin ich auch noch etwas "innerlich bewegt" von dem ganzen Vorgang. Vielleicht wird das besser wenn ich darüber geschlafen habe.

Eine andere Baustelle war heute für mich der Hardwareversand.de, denn denen hatte ich ein paar zu hohe RAM Riegel wieder zurück gesendet und warum auch immer haben sie mir andere per Nachnahme geschickt. Nun wird sich der Vorgang der Rücküberweisung des Geldes weiter verzögern. 

Ich hoffe ich bekomme für das Extrem6 in der Bucht noch ein paar €s.


----------



## csms (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Ist immer gut mit etwas Abstand.Mit dem Laden ist ja nicht so gut.Ich kaufe fast alles lieber bei einem richtigen Verkäufer.Daher habe ich auch weniger Ahnung von Rücksendungen und so.Wenn bei mir was nicht funtzt:ab in den Laden.
Drück Dir die Daumen wegen dein Extrem.
MfG csms


----------



## shannes (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

hab bis jetzt nur mal ne Rücksendung zum großen Fluss gehabt. Das ging Anstandsloss durch. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Obwohl für Computer-Hardware nicht die erste Adresse.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/32395-rodny.html
Rodny, hast du nun schon ein neues Board bestellt? Da du auch die iGPU nutzen willst, ist der Grafikausgang ne wichtige Komponente. Für mich war ausschlaggebend, dass ein DisplayPort vorhanden ist. Ist die einzige Möglichkeit mit der iGPU einen Bildschirm mit mehr als 1920x1200 digital zu befeuern. (D-Sub ist aufgrund der Quali schon raus). Was hast du für einen Bildschirm?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/32395-rodny.html


----------



## Rodny (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Hallo shannes,

was meinst Du mit "Rücksendung zum großen Fluss"?

Das neue MB ist bestellt und soll morgen ankommen. Es ist ein Pro4 von ASRock.

Mein Bildschrim ist ein Samsung LE37C650.


----------



## shannes (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*



Rodny schrieb:


> was meinst Du mit "Rücksendung zum großen Fluss"?


 
Naja, es gibt da so einen Onlineversender, der so heißt wie ein großer Fluss in Südamerika. 



Rodny schrieb:


> Das neue MB ist bestellt und soll morgen ankommen. Es ist ein Pro4 von ASRock.
> 
> Mein  Bildschrim ist ein Samsung  LE37C650.


 
Bei dem Monitor bekommst du keine Probleme mit der Darstellung ohne DP. Da kannste ja den HDMI verwenden (du meinst doch mit "pro4" schon das z77?) Steht der 37'' auf deinem Schreibtisch? Musst da den Kopf bewegen, wenn alle Bereiche auf dem Bildschirm betrachten willst?


----------



## Rodny (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Ja, es ist das Z77 Pro4.

Mein Schreibtisch ist sehr tief. Da reicht der Abstand um alles sehen zu können.

Außer dem Samsung sind da auch zwei Heco Metas 500 drauf. Deren 315mm Tiefe passen auch bestens.


----------



## Rodny (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Hallo liebe Freunde,

es gibt neues zu berichten.

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen mein Extreme6 noch nicht in die Bucht zu stellen, sondern es zum Händler zurück zu senden. Vielleicht habe ich etwas Glück und bekomme ein Austausch MB oder etwas Geld. Ich gebe mich keiner Hoffnung hin, aber wenn ich es nicht versuche werde ich nie erfahren was passiert wäre wenn.

Außerdem ist heute mein Pro4 gekommen und während ich diese Zeilen schreibe läuft die Win7 Installation.
Morgen komme die Programme und im Laufe der kommenden Woche kann ich umziehen.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein sonniges WE


----------



## csms (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

HI
Viel Spass mit dem neuen MB.Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Reklamation und auch ein schönes WE!
MfG csms


----------



## Raketenjoint (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Ah super. Ich habe das gleiche vor. Nur das mein Vater den Reklamezettel nicht unterschreiben will. 
Ich bin echt gespannt, ob es bei dir klappt. Wenn es wirklich funkt (wie ein Bekannter von mir sagt), versuche ich es auch. Außerdem: Asrock hat eine erweiterte Garantieleistung innerhalb *1* Jahr.


----------



## Rodny (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Ich denke das ich am Montag oder Dienstag weiß ob der Austausch klappt. Das wäre


----------



## Raketenjoint (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Außerdem: Wenn du es zu Mindfactory zurückgeschickt hast, immer anrufen und Druck machen. Sonst geht es nicht weiter. Konnte mir bei meiner Graka einfach einen Gutschein geben lassen.


----------



## Rodny (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Danke für den Tipp aber das MB ging zum Hardwareversand.


----------



## Rodny (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Heute kam die Mail das sie mir das MB zurück senden da eine mech. Beschädigung vorliegt. Schade

Dann geht das MB demnächst in die Bucht.


----------



## Raketenjoint (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Schade. Ist ja echt blöd gelaufen. Ich hab jetzt irgendwie Angst ... Ich kenne einen Thread, wo du es loswerden könntest. Schreibe den hier mal an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/49319-hardwarekaeufer.html
Der Uhrenmacher hat bei mir gemeint, dass man kaum etwas erkennt. Ich werde es auch mal probieren.


----------



## Rodny (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe mal an der Hardwarekaeufer gewand.

Nun muss ich noch meine ex. WaKü loswerden damit ich Geld für eine neue GraKa habe.


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Nun habe ich nach einer Woche Neues zu berichten:
- Die beschädigte CPU wird mir ersetzt .
- Mein Mainboard an den Hersteller zurückgesendet 
Meine Pins im Sockel sollen, nach der Meinung eines Uhrmachers, zu keinen Beeinträchtigungen geführt haben. Ich lasse jetzt einfach mal das Mainboard überprüfen. Wenn es etwas Neues gibt, melde ich mich wieder.
@Rodny: Viel Glück noch. Ich habe mir erst vor kurzer Zeit eine Wakü gegönnt. Kannst du mir ein Link zu deinem Verkaufsthread oder die Teile nennen?


----------



## Rodny (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i5-3570K*

Das wäre meine ex. WaKü - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/221419-ex-wakue-aquaduct-360-xt-mark-iii-creamic.html

Das ASRock Extreme6 will ich auch noch los werden.


----------

